
Mind-Bending “Quantum Darwinism” Theory Passes Experimental Tests - hhs
https://futurism.com/quantum-darwinism-theory-experimental-tests
======
kouh
Article dereferenced, with more details on the experiments:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantum-darwinism-an-idea-
to-...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantum-darwinism-an-idea-to-explain-
objective-reality-passes-first-tests-20190722/)

~~~
hhs
Useful reference, thanks.

